# I'm psyched...



## Xue Sheng (Apr 24, 2013)

Even though I hurt my DAMN knee again...I' psyched

I finally got a hold of Park Bok Nam's book

Fundamentals of PaKuaChang Vol. 1 by Park Bok Nam


----------



## oaktree (Apr 24, 2013)

One of the earliest books in English on the subject. 
  Some good stuff and for the time period it was a great source. 
I always wondered what the second book contained.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 25, 2013)

After I finish the first book I will get the second...I'll let you know.


----------

